
JS1k, 1k Javascript demo contest - sant0sk1
http://js1k.com/home
======
jdp
Looks like a burgeoning Javascript demoscene. Good luck to everyone who wants
to top the 284 byte ray marcher, though:
<http://www.p01.org/releases/512b_jspongy/>

It runs super slow on Firefox, it does much better in Chrome.

~~~
p01
Hopefully, <http://js1k.com/demo/49> will top JSpongy ;)

This time I wrote a Quaternion Julia fractal raymarcher using the Hubbard-
Douady distance estimation and tried to wrap the all thing with a nice design.

Hope you like this first entry to JS1K and appreciate the efforts.

PS: It works at a good 20fps in Firefox on my 2yo machines.

~~~
jcl
Good job; it looks amazing... That one's my favorite (although the tunnel is
also nice).

------
jacquesm
I can't tell you guys how happy this makes me, it is the kind of programming
that I really think should be done more often because it really makes you a
better programmer to be able to work within such a restrictive environment.

Some of the demos are absolutely stunning for their size. I'm more and more
convinced that javascript will be the dominant 'starter' language for new
programmers in the future and these small programs are just the right size for
enthusiastic kids to pry apart and learn from.

------
thingsinjars
I've found trying to squeeze my demo down really addictive.

My first version was about 990bytes, my second did the same stuff in 934. I
then spent about 6 hours trying to squeeze a blur routine into the last 90
bytes. I've now got everything I want in and I've got 8 bytes to spare.

Of course, now I'm wondering what I can get into those last 8...

I've only just submitted the last verion (with blur) so it's not on yet but
the previous one is here: <http://js1k.com/demo/59>

------
judofyr
This one is amazing: <http://js1k.com/demo/39> (move your mouse to change the
colors).

This one is also nice: <http://js1k.com/demo/12>

~~~
p01
The 39 one reminds me of pNebula and Mars, two 256b JS prods.

------
johnfn
This one <http://js1k.com/demo/41> is really remarkable for 1K.

------
marktucker
I just submitted mine! It's a shortened version of this (don't click if using
firefox on linux because of bug #550845):
<http://cs.uiowa.edu/~mltucker/js/chaos/> ... although bit simpler and without
jquery of course.

I love this stuff.

------
Kilimanjaro
Demo #15 rocks. I wonder if a modern Zaxxon can be created based on that.

<http://js1k.com/demo/15>

------
shill
Can somebody please explain rule #4 to me? Thank you.

"4. Must work on current fx, sa, ch and o. (Let's level the playing field)"

~~~
olegkikin
firefox, safari, chrome, opera

------
AlexMuir
You could almost embed these in a QR Code.

------
bhiggins
Wow, big fan of <http://js1k.com/demo/15>

Also nice to see mrdoob on there. I like his canvas experiments.

~~~
Groxx
That one's _awesome_. Runs smoothly too, which is always a plus :)

